Ask HN: What are the best MOOCs on web development? - pyeu
======
hackermailman
If you're in the EU/US then probably Lambda School, but since you already know
Python may as well try a practical data science course
[http://www.datasciencecourse.org/lectures/](http://www.datasciencecourse.org/lectures/)
most of that course is wrangling with APIs and scraping/parsing html to clean
and manipulate data, at least it will get you a way to get paid immediately
after by going on those terrible freelancer sites (Upwork) and making $100
here and there scraping Amazon and cramming the results into shopify stores or
excel spreadsheets. You learn web development from the opposite direction as a
human browser. Linear Algebra isn't necessary, the course is self-contained
but if you want there's a great course for that done in Python too
[http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs053/current/lectures.htm](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs053/current/lectures.htm)
and while this looks like a lot to do, if you have 45mins a day to eat
breakfast in front of a screen watching a lecture and another 45mins later to
try the homework you'll find you finish these courses in a matter of weeks and
can move on to your own experimental hackery building things which is when you
really begin to learn, as you figure out things for yourself.

Once you have experience manipulating APIs as a user you can try building your
own
[http://www.cs.bc.edu/~muller/teaching/cs102/s06/lib/pdf/api-...](http://www.cs.bc.edu/~muller/teaching/cs102/s06/lib/pdf/api-
design) and now you are a jr "backend developer" who can move on to a systems
programming course to further understand what you're doing
[https://scs.hosted.panopto.com/Panopto/Pages/Sessions/List.a...](https://scs.hosted.panopto.com/Panopto/Pages/Sessions/List.aspx#folderID=%22b96d90ae-9871-4fae-91e2-b1627b43e25e%22&maxResults=50)

------
muzani
[http://freecodecamp.com](http://freecodecamp.com)

I find a lot of the MOOCs go too slow or cover things that aren't so relevant.
FCC has a good balance of both. It's not in the typical MOOC structure, but it
does have videos, forums, discussions, but much of it is code and text.

